# In adam all sinned



## iacobus (Sep 20, 2010)

EDIT: I'm just a little confused about how the first part of Romans 5 relates to the second, and how to start thinking (and possibly reading some recommended commentaries) about what it means to have been "in Adam" and for death to have come through his sin.

It has recently come to my attention that I've always subscribed to this, but have never really been able to explain it effectively, or really known what "in Adam" means in I Cor or that death entered the world through him. I'm just not sure how to explain Adam's sin in a covanental framework.

Calvin seemed to view the first part of Romans chapter 5 as speaking of Adams' corruption, and the latter of Christ's alien righteousness, with "not like", and "even more" marking the transition. The editor of his Romans commentary seemed to have a different opinion, as did Beza.


----------

